# quick wax question



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

stoepstyle said:


> Can you reuse the wax you scrape off your board when you wax it?
> 
> Example
> 
> ...



I wouldn't reccomend that...someone correct me if im wrong... 
when you wax sometimes dirt rises to the top.. so basicly your scraping off dirty wax.. and secondly i think the oils that you really want to get into your base from the wax has been absorbed.. 
3rd.. Wax is not expensive.. and a bar of it lasts a pretty long time (depending on how much and often you wax) it can last a season easily


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The short answer is no.

Mostly for the reasons above.

Look around, should be able to find a good deal on a large block of wax. I won't say it's inexpensive. A little Burton (or Oneball, and others) block of wax can cost around $20. I'll get 2-4 wax jobs out of them generally. I wax about every 2-3 days out and generally get over 60 days a season. That said, you can find deals by looking around. This year I scored a huge block of cold weather Bluebird wax for $20 with some other waxes. That should last me most of this season.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

allright then im over it just was wonderin


----------

